# Moms of Many it's November



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Welcome
















How are you all?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yay! Happy November! Here's hoping it doesn't suck as badly as my October!

I heard from flapjack on Facebook. She's having trouble getting on to MDC and misses everyone.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I heard from flapjack on Facebook. She's having trouble getting on to MDC and misses everyone.

thanks for letting us know about Helen, send her our regards.

I am hoping November is a bit quieter for us, I really need a rest as October was super busy for us.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello hello! Today would have been my dad's birthday. If we hadn't been going to visit him we would have sent him a box of Jaffa Cakes in the post. Do you you have those?

We had a fun halloween with lots of people visiting us then we went and visited other friends too. We ended up having a cup of tea at one friend's house!

Perhaps we should have a different day of the year where you put a friendly sign in your window and people can come and visit you?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Hello hello! Today would have been my dad's birthday. If we hadn't been going to visit him we would have sent him a box of Jaffa Cakes in the post. Do you you have those?

No, but I've read about the Harry Potter fan fiction. What are they?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I didn't know there was an official Jaffa Cake website but there is!

Each one is about 2" diameter, has a sponge type base with a smaller disc of tangy orange jelly (which can be peeled off the sponge) in the middle of it and the whole thing is topped with dark chocolate.

In our house we bite around the edge of the cake right up to the jelly bit then peel off the chocolate covered jelly bit to savour by itself then scoff the sponge.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

We came home on friday! With nurses 'round the clock for now.
But it's heavenly to be home. (And a tiny bit scary.)
She's doing fairly well, very happy to be home again, as we all are.

Some friends of ours redecorated our kitchen totally while I was in the hospital with her, I had no idea. But they made it into our dream kitchen (they've heard a few times from me what I'd like to do *blush*)! I'm so excited. We've wanted to do that ever since we moved from our last dream kitchen at the start of this year, but never found the time really.
We have the best friends ever.

I haven't really realised it's november yet, gosh, time flies.
We have no less than 4 birthdays this month.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Happy November everyone. I haven't been posting much if at all lately. lol I have been skimming and praying for your little one Pixie. So glad she is home! Probably won't be back on (other than to skim while naking) again its a busy month for me with two holiday bazaars and another in December so I am sewing, sewing, sewing.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I think I skipped October online completely! We've been super busy! My 18 year old has his truck break down, now I owe money for that. We went to no less than five halloween parties/fall festivals. Dance class for dd. Sick kids. Football for my 18 year old dn that lives with us. We did get to go see Walking with Dinosaurs and that was really fun. Ive been really busy with school and today we had a water main burst. The fun never ends! Plus I have a new addiction, the anita blake books by Laurell K. Hamilton and I find that I use up all my spare time reading now days!

My biggest sad thing is that the ONE mom I know who has kids my LO's ages and likes me and I like her and we are both AP and homeschool etc (we are living the same life, lol). We are no longer invited over because my four year old ds got naked with her three year old dd. According to her kids, my ds told her kids to lick each others butts. According to my six year old dd thats accurate, because they were playing dogs and the other boy was already sniffing everyones butts. But my friend says her children were violated so we can't go over anymore. So now my kids have no friends again. I know they were never alone more than a few minutes at a time because when that bedroom door shut, I went back to the room, opened it and told them all to get dressed. (They had been playing in the hose and came inside to change, so they all stripped first, this was a common occurrence). Ironically, that same child, my four year old ds, is the most modest child I have! He makes everyone leave the room so he can change or pee and the other day when a little girl was changing clothes out in the open at dance class, he covered his eyes.

Did everyone remember to fall back?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I think I'm back... touches the chipboard coffee table nervously. Love to all.

Pixie, I'm glad L'il Miss is back with you and fought through. She's a special little lass, is that one.

AM







and thankyou and seriously, no Jaffa cakes? Shocking, simply shocking.

We had a bad week here, where all the crap that could happen did happen. I'm fed up with my kids- when you find yourself removing maggots from a schoolbag at 8am, that tends to happen, I find- and wondering WTH I was thinking having another one. River is biting everyone, particularly his siblings, and I'm absolutely terrified about Christmas and beyond.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yay!!!! You're back! MDc lost a little of its shine while you were gone.









And yep, no Jaffa cakes. I only know about them because of a fan fic where Ron Weasley was partial to them,







. I bet I could find them in the imports section of the store.

Hey, on the MoM front-- I made this for breakfast:
http://www.staceysnacksonline.com/20...n-baskets.html
but with turkey bacon. Pretty yummy, quick, easy, not-too-expensive, protein-filled breakfast.

And erm... maggots? Ew.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Pixie!









That's an interesting recipe, AM. I heart turkey bacon.








flapjack.

So I am slowly getting up the guts to take all 5 kiddos to the park and such with DH. Don't know if I will be able to manage them alone until the twins are 3 or so.


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I guess I'm a MoM now too!







The twins make 5 in our household!







I'm Tamika, Mum to Kaylyn (7yrs), Kieran(5yrs) Treyce(4yrs) and the Dynamic Duo - Zachary and Lane who are 2mths old - today in fact!








I'm not online much but hope that I can get on to at least stay a familiar face!


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi ChaoticMum!!! I love your kids' names. My niece is a Kaelyn, and my DS's middle name is Kieran.







You are definitely a MoM!!

flapjack -







I would have lost it over the... err... _larvae_. (I have a hard time with the word, I would have utterly flipped out over the actual critters.) Kudos to you for not uke or going







!!!

AM - I saw your last post in the October thread and came over here to ask what a jaffa cake was! Now I know. Mmmmmm...

Reminds me, I found a recipe for Pumpkin Pie Muffins.. ohhh, they look scrumptious. I am going to have to try it. I went and got buttermilk just so I could... here's a question, though. Does anyone know if I can substitute real maple syrup for molasses in a recipe? I don't have molasses, but I do have 100% maple syrup. Think it would make a difference?

Well, time to put the diapers in the dryer...







I feel like I am running "behind" today, but only because my brain is telling me it's past noon, and the clock says it's 11:07.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Pumpkin and maple syrup sounds yummy!

I'm making my other go-to lunch-- tuna melts (tuna and mayo on an English muffin, topped with grated cheese and broiled) and Katie Grace is making a "yogurrt sundae bar" as part of a Brownie Try-It. I probably need to toss a fruit and/or veggie in there, huh?









I hate time changes.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

i think i skipped september and october. maybe august too!?!









am going to be solo parenting my six for a few weeks and am dreading it (but can't wait too







)

my eldest is just about to turn 10 and the youngest (twins) turned 1 last month. it got harder before it got easier









i've been enjoying this site:

www.livinglifetothefull.com

i'm not depressed and therefore going under, but i'm going under and getting depressed









the site is helping me to sort through where i want to be right now. i do find these things don't take into consideration that you might be working over time (with a large family) and there is no option to go smell the roses in some phases of life. *and that's ok*. kwim?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

flapjack - maggots eugh. Jess cleans his own lunch bag thank goodness.

annettemarie Dh will like the look of those bacon and egg thingies. He did a thing a while back which was beaten egg mixed with onion and ham and something else in patty tins and they were tasty. Oh and what the heck is an English Muffin?

Welcome ChaoticMum! And hello again shukr! Gettting too busy and losing the moments gets me down too. I've been staring at the moon this week though when it is all quiet and dark which I find very calming.

Yesterday Frida was absolutely hyper all day and really really wearing. Should a 3 yo have this much energy I ask myself? She got into shouting matches with everybody in turn as the day went on and I ended up taking her out for a walk around the block at 9pm just to separate her from everyone. She wouldn't go to bed or stop bothering Amelia (they are in the same room) and in the end I let her lie on the sofa. She finally stopped talking at 11.15 and fell asleep with her eyes half open which freaked ds1 out when he got home from work.

The moon is full tonight and it felt like she was preparing for it in some way yesterday by howling like a hairless wolf.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Oh and what the heck is an English Muffin?









You mean you don't have them in England?

English Muffins
http://www.wildyeastblog.com/2007/09...glish-muffins/

What do you call them? Are they crumpets, or are those something different?


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I am seem to have lost the plot this morning, I keep walking around the house (half dressed BTW) having no idea what i am suppose to be doing - I've walked past Bronte three for four times now and she's looking at me like a crazy lady







maybe I've finally lost my marbles being 6 months pregnant with twins, dealing with my other 7 kids and DH getting a job offer in the UK (I dont't want to move overseas, he dose so we are fighting).























Helen









annettemarie - here in Australia we cal those English Muffins too and crumpets are the ones with holes in the surface best eaten with peanut butter yum!

Welcome Tamika









Off to do more aimless circles around the house - hopefully I will remember to peg the washing and do the rest of my housework at some stage.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

We're still here. Adjusting to life in New York. I'm feeling whiny today because the area we moved to has no Trader Joe's, Whole Foods or Chipotle.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
I think I skipped October online completely! We've been super busy! My 18 year old has his truck break down, now I owe money for that. We went to no less than five halloween parties/fall festivals. Dance class for dd. Sick kids. Football for my 18 year old dn that lives with us. We did get to go see Walking with Dinosaurs and that was really fun. Ive been really busy with school and today we had a water main burst. The fun never ends! Plus I have a new addiction, the anita blake books by Laurell K. Hamilton and I find that I use up all my spare time reading now days!

My biggest sad thing is that the ONE mom I know who has kids my LO's ages and likes me and I like her and we are both AP and homeschool etc (we are living the same life, lol). We are no longer invited over because my four year old ds got naked with her three year old dd. According to her kids, my ds told her kids to lick each others butts. According to my six year old dd thats accurate, because they were playing dogs and the other boy was already sniffing everyones butts. But my friend says her children were violated so we can't go over anymore. So now my kids have no friends again. I know they were never alone more than a few minutes at a time because when that bedroom door shut, I went back to the room, opened it and told them all to get dressed. (They had been playing in the hose and came inside to change, so they all stripped first, this was a common occurrence). Ironically, that same child, my four year old ds, is the most modest child I have! He makes everyone leave the room so he can change or pee and the other day when a little girl was changing clothes out in the open at dance class, he covered his eyes.

Did everyone remember to fall back?

I think I would totally be understanding of that situation...only because my old neighbor shared a similiar story that happened with her son........(also involving the dog) They had just recently taken the dog to the vet and her son stayed to watch as the dog's temp was taken rectally. Her son(6 at the time) was absolutely amazed at the fact that there was a "hole" there. His mom had to explain what that hole was used for and that we ALL have one. Well, not long after this, her son was playing with his friend next door...when he was excited to share his new information about the "butt hole". The parents walked in just as her son proceeded to pull down his pants to show his friend where it could be found!!! Yikes! Shocking, yes. But still so totally innocent. I hope that you explain the situation with your friend so that your little one can play again. Sometimes it just takes a little while for the shock to wear off and your AP friend may come to laugh about this all later!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Still here....just going w/what life brings us. Looks like I may have to find a new school for dd10 and ds15- their school is struggling financially and may close next week







- but really we won't know till the end of this week! Nothing like short notice.

Getting married in 10 days...not planning much of anything so hopefully it'll be nice and relaxed and unstressed for all!

I am so hoping thngs are calmer after this month- at this point I am ready to pack everyone up and run away to a little cabin in the woods somewhere!


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Every month I have this problem...it didn't occur to me to that there would be a new thread
















We're doing pretty good. An 80 foot tree fell from our neighbors yard into our house, and it's being removed today. I'm trying to keep two hyperactive boys in the house and away from their fancy equipment, and autistigirl is freaking out due to the noise of three chainsaws running at once.

I've written off any sort of table work for the day, not that I'm particularly married to it, but the girls are getting old enough that they usually enjoy an hour or two. It's interesting moving from unschooling into homeschooling as the kids get older.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Anglyn,

I'm sorry you're having a situation with your friend. I think it's irresponsible on her part to throw around the word "violated" so frivilously. Especially concerning the ages of the children involved. When I was 5 I got caught with a little boy playing doctor with tinker toys, much the way thankfulforfive described. It's normal for kids to be curious, and I think we run into trouble when we start shaming our kids for these things. Frankly I'm really surprised that she reacted the way she did, but I guess it's easier to be overprotective and reactionary when your kid is the younger one or not the one seen to be initiating. These things have a way to come back and bite us in the butt as parents though, so it's just a matter of time until it is her kid initiating and then she'll have a little more perspective. Until then, I hope you guys come to some sort of resolution.

Kat


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks, mamas.
It's very good to be home again, and I just really hope she recovers fully now, with no more complications.
For now, having the nurses here are even working out well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Pixie, I'm glad L'il Miss is back with you and fought through. She's a special little lass, is that one.

Thank you, so much, this really touched me.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's great, pixie.









I don't know if it's the full moon or hormones or what, but I am feeling homicidally out of balance today. Angry, weepy, sad, anxious. We need to leave in ten minutes for dentist appointments, and then if they can behave, we'll grab lunch at Wendy's. I'm hoping a change of scene will help.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

AM: Huge







!!! Try not to dismember too many irritating people. One or two is okay, though - you can certainly be forgiven.

Thankful: I remember when my oldest child (now 14) was 5, she came home and was talking about having played a version of what you were describing with the neighbor boy. I didn't find it to be an issue until she mentioned that he tried to "put his pee-pee between my butt cheeks."







Now THAT had to be addressed. Basically, me and other mom sat down with the 5-year olds and explained to them what was appropriate and what was not. I don't feel that it would have been the correct reaction to never let them play together again or scream that my daughter had been violated. For one thing, she recognized that he wasn't supposed to do that, and although they'd been comparing anatomical arrangements, until that point there'd been no touching. We obviously made the rule that if we were playing together, we must keep our clothing on. And we also laid down the rules for respecting each other's bodies and NOT involving our private parts in games... etc. I think if I'd have tried to shame the little boy, or the other mom had tried to shame my daughter, it would have had negative repercussions on both children. As it turned out, the little boy was embarrassed anyway, and we had to assure him that since it was all innocent he wasn't in trouble, we just needed him to know that it should not happen again. It turned out okay, I think. This age is very common for kids to start being curious about theirs and other's bodies.

But of course, this is just my opinion. I am really weird about other things, probably, however I don't see this as a huge issue.









Oh the weather has been amazing here the past few days!!! Mid-70s, clear and sunny, perfectly heavenly. We spend a good amount of time playing outside each day. I think today we'll walk to the empty lot across the street and look for leaves and stones. The kids love that stuff and I think it qualifies as part of school... heh! They can do their worksheets outside today too.

As for now... off to start some laundry! That... NEVER... ends.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

My son, when he was 5 (notice a similiarity in the ages of children involved in these incidences? As if there was a developmental connection??), was "kicked out" of a homeschool support program (he took 9 hours of classes there a week) because he and a little girl had asked to go to the bathroom together and were found with their pants down. The little girl's mother was furious, and although the teacher thought it was innocent, my son was asked to leave the program.

Then when he was in third grade he and a friend tackled the friend's sister on the playground and were prodding her with wood chips. Yes, lovely game. But the incident was cited in school reports as "sexual harassment." "Sibling harassment" would have been accurate.

I think our society is quick to jump on boys for behaviors that is developmentally normal (been through the foster parent training on this, so feel comfortable with the boundaries here) for a particular age. The shame is awful. So many women have been "violated" by a man sexually, so I think the importance of teaching healthy body behavior and boundaries needs to be emphasized instead of judging young boys as if they were men doing those things.

off the soap box now...that stuff really bothers me as a mom of three boys...

I'm feeling frustrated. I'm trying to figure out about the another baby thing, still. Now I'm thinking we should wait a year. I've never decided this with any rationality before, so it's foreign territory! Once I look at the question rationally, I'll never do it! If I look at our house, at our finances, at what my mother will say, at reactions and lack of support from my in-laws...ugh. I'm feeling discouraged. And my dh, whose always trying to seduce me with suggestions of conception (wierdo!), has now decided to totally avoid me during my fertile time. I'm so confused. I know I mention this frequently, so you don't have to respond. I don't have friends to talk to IRL as they all just think I'm crazy or say something like "to each his own." that's SO helpful!

Yeah pixie!! it must feel SO good to be home.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
...The little girl's mother was furious, and although the teacher thought it was innocent, my son was asked to leave the program.

... I think the importance of teaching healthy body behavior and boundaries needs to be emphasized instead of judging young boys as if they were men doing those things.

What about the little girl? If the two were in there together, then it doesn't sound to me like your son was instigating anything. Unless they are taught the distinction, boys this age just don't usually have the capacity to "sexually harass" a little girl. At age 5 or 6, children are pretty universally asexual. They notice the physical differences and want to compare, that's all.

And that of course goes to the treatment of little boys like they were young men. It doesn't make any sense to believe that a 5-year old boy is terrorizing a 5-year old girl because he wants to see how she's different than he is. Especially because the girls are usually just as curious as the boys.

When my daughter had the incident with her friend, upon bringing it to the boy's mom's attention, the mom's first reaction was defensiveness, but I immediately made sure she understood I wasn't blaming her boy. I let her know we should talk to them together, and equally, about boundaries and what was acceptable in play. I did not believe her son was any more at fault than my daughter. A mother of a boy in this day and age, though, her first thought was that I was irate that her son had assaulted or accosted my daughter. My only boy at the time was just three, so I couldn't really relate yet, but I do now. However, I did understand that neither child had really done anything wrong.

Ah well. Unfortunately this is the world we live in.

On a happier note, my kids decorated pine cones to use as Christmas tree ornaments yesterday. We spread glue on the (bristles? leaves? flat things?) and then sprinkled glitter on it, and today I will spray them with a glossy finish. They had a blast and I still have glitter bits in my hair. Today we're taking a walk to the vacant lot across the street to look for leaves and stones. We were going to do that yesterday but I didn't have the stroller for Lil'Man.

And of course they are anxiously awaiting the shipment from Oriental Trading Company that has their ornament kits and sticker scenes in it. That should keep them occupied for all of half an afternoon.







Gotta love those short attention spans! Then again, with DS being an Aspie, he could utterly fixate on one of the projects and never wanna stop. It doesn't involve numbers or letters, though, so probably not.

AM - are you feeling better today? Less homicidal, maybe?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's awesome that you're thinking of Christmas already!

I'm feeling less homicidal, but I yelled at everyone and it cleared the air, LOL! Honestly, though, sometimes I feel like I should just leave. No one listens and no one cares, so why am I here? But then I come to my sense.

I'm feeling crampy, too, so I wonder if I'm PMSing on top of it all.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I'm feeling less homicidal, but I yelled at everyone and it cleared the air, LOL!


When I only had two and they were under 5, I had a neighbour who had 4 children from 12 to 4. We were friends and I was in awe of how she managed with 'all' of them! I was only in my early twenties and she seemed so wise









I used to hear her yelling from across the street every now and then and she was happy to tell me that yelling at least once a fortnight kept everyone in check and kept her from going nuts.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I made some fleece slippers today. And I'm really happy with how they came out considering I was just winging it and flying without a pattern. I had a bit of black fleece left over from making Banyan's death eater halloween costume.

That in itself cracked me up because he needed some "wizard's robes" for the costume & I figured black fleece would be perfect to keep him warm & everything. So I sewed it up and then Alder & Cedar were like "you made him a snuggie!, WE want snuggies!" Snort.

I'm really looking forward to Christmas this year too, and have already been caught listening to the holiday music channel & knitting up little mini scarves for ornaments.

Dh comes home tonight from a work trip so I may even do my Christmas shopping this weekend.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm cracking up about the "snuggies" ....they are quite the rage this year! I think I'll take your post as an inspiration and make my girls some! How hard can it be, right?
Oh, and the pine-cone decorating...thanks for the reminder...I had forgotten all the fun little crafts with the little ones since the other kids have gotten too big and "cool" for me...I think we'll go make the pine-cone bird feeders today! I need some something fun to do to keep me from watching the news...


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Snuggies... LOL! It seems like every year there's another "As Seen On TV" goofball fad that so many people just have to get. Last year wasn't it the ShamWow? I still tease my sister about that because she and her DH jumped straight on that bandwagon and ended up with about 200 of those things. I ask her if she dries her boat with them or uses them as bath-mats. ROFL!! She even gave me one, instructing me that I can cut it in half if I need to, and I still have it folded up in my drawer. It's a synthetic chamois, for heaven's sake. In an obnoxious, ugly orange color, no less.









So this year it's a Snuggie. DD has already asked for one, in a zebra print.







Yeah... I don't think I will be paying $20 for a blanket with arm-holes.

She is only 4 and has totally become a victim of children-targeted commercialism. She wants _everything_ she sees on TV. DS will go in the bedroom and turn on Nick, to watch Dora (this is me, clawing at my face in angst - Goddess please save me from _DORA_) and DD lives for those toy commercials. "I want THAT, mama! Maybe for Christmas, okay???" Now she thinks she actually IS getting all of that. Here I am opting for natural, wooden toys and games, books and crafts, and she wants Barbie houses, Puppy in my Pocket, some horse that changes color in water, expensive (plastic) make-up vanities, and Moon Sand kits. Oh, and Playdoh ice cream parlors. Also every Disney Princess castle (I think there is 4 or 5 of them) with all the accessories.









DS has more simple tastes. He just wants an HP laptop with a wireless printer. (He's 6.)

I got frustrated after the 614th time of telling DD she cannot have everything she sees on TV and asked DH what he expected - a new pickup truck or perhaps a 72" TV set for his room?? He shook his head and said he'd be fine with a new Mustang Shelby. ***sigh***

I want twice-weekly maid service with laundry included.









Thankful - the news is pretty dang depressing, I have to agree. My DH works on Ft. Hood and he'll probably be getting off early today because they're pretty much closing the post for memorial observances. He was there for 3 hours past his usual working time on lock-down yesterday and found out they're not giving overtime for it. I had a total of 5 relatives including DH on post yesterday - well, one was at home sick, and one was out of town. The other 3 are fine though (2 are civilians, only one MIGHT have been at the SPF, but I don't think she's deploying soon so thankfully she wasn't there). It's been a madhouse around these parts. We had sirens going off and every emergency vehicle in the region screaming down the highway for hours. The rumors going around were crazy. The news was reporting shots fired OFF post, hostage situations, gunmen on the loose and everything, it was just surreal.

On that note...







for those affected by the shooting.







It's sad when our protectors aren't even safe on their own base.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't flame me, but I'm always confused when I hear parents complaining so much about the effects of t.v. on their kids. Why let them watch t.v. if you don't like how it effects them? I find it so much easier to deal with my kids and keep them happy without t.v.- it causes so much anxiety, like it's addictive, in my kids when I've let them watch pbs before. They just play. My older son draws and listens to music a lot, and he gets a little computer time (15 min a day) for looking at fishing websites. I let them watch a movie every once in a while- we watched Willie Wonka and had hot chocolate last week.

I LOVE Christmas. If I have another girl ever I want to name her Noelle. I had two boys right on either side of Christmas, so it's a full season! We get into Advent at our house- we bake cookies during the day and recite advent verses and light the candles at night. I volunteer at my kids' Waldorf school helping with the Winter Faire, and I'm in charge of the store. We have the best vendors this year and I am going to have to be really really careful not to abuse my credit card!! There's an family owned company from England that makes the sweetest wooden wands, bows, swords. They are so well priced too, just saw them today and I'm so excited! I am making embroidered pillowcases for the kids for small pillows- that's the main gift for my kids. Usually it's Santa that brings some toys.

I can't wait til Christmas music- my birthday is Nov 19th so usually after that I start it. My poor husband comes home to blaring Mormon Tabernacle Choir or me practicing carols on the piano and sighs...knowing there will be weeks of this! Not really his thing.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Nah, I am not really worried about the effects of TV on my kids. I just don't like the way toys are marketed. They inundate the airwaves with all these toy commercials, ten times more this time of year than at any other time. I understand that it's an incredibly effective marketing tool, because the kids want everything they see and the parents drive themselves nuts trying to buy whatever they think will make their kid happy.

My thing is, I will probably get my DD one of the things she saw that she wants, because it was on my radar anyway as a possible gift. Knowing the way these things are, I also know that once she actually gets the gifts on Christmas morning, she will forget all about the other stuff she is seeing right now. I am not one of those parents who feels like my kids will only love me if I buy them everything they want. I am aware that they'll be perfectly happy even if they barely get anything - just because I've gone through holidays just like that and my kids were absolutely fine with it.

That being said, I have started limiting their exposure to Nick, just because of the increased commercialism. Noggin... err, Nick Jr. (they changed it back)... doesn't have toy commercials so for the shows they're allowed to watch that is the channel they'll get. They only get to watch certain shows - the rest of the time, if the tube is on, it's on because of something I wanted to see (news, cooking shows, etc.).

No flames from me!







I agree with you. I've known people that talk about how they like to just "get rid of their TV" because they hate the influence it has on their kids, but this same person allowed her kids to sit for literally hours watching SpongeBob, Fairly Oddparents and other useless, mind-rotting drivel that I absolutely do NOT allow on my television. Meanwhile, she'd sleep until noon and use that as an excuse to let them continue watching. She'd say it was just a "summertime routine"... in October.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Theoretically, my kids get a half-hour of screen time again-- computer, TV, or DVD. Realistically, though, it often stretches out to an jor or more. There are so many of them and just one of me. Sigh.

We had our church clothing exchange today. It started out as my brainchild about four years ago. Six tables and maybe 25 people came. Today we filled the fellowship hall with clothes and people were lined up the stairs to come in. There was a steady stream of people for three hours. It was amazing! And I got two bags of clothes for my own family.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Hi Mama's

Well we have decided not to to move to the UK which is a relief, DH is disappointed as it would have been a great opportunity career wise for him but knows its what's best for out family.

We are in the middle of exams here, my DS just finished his HSC (year 12 exms) and now it's my DD turn who will be doing her school certificate (year 10 exams).

I am really looking foward christmas







I love putting up the Christmas tree and singing carols.

hope everyone is doing well.

Sam


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

AM the clothing swap sounds awesome!! Would be fun to set one up. hmmm...

We are crazy busy here. Sewing for the second bazaar of the season next week. DH is studying for his LCSW, licensed clinical social worker. Not required but opens up the job possibilities and the $. He keeps talking about getting a second job right now but I feel like some days we barely see him. He is still wanting to join the Navy but found out we need to wait 6 months because of a procedure he had done. That puts it out to april. I feel like our lives are on hold.







Someone please tell my DH to decide what he wants to do when he grows up.









Crazy rant ahead. All of the kids are in DH's brothers wedding in April and the bride is driving me mad. Finally talked her into letting me find the two little girls flower girl dresses somewhere other than the designer she wanted. She apparently was not happy though as BIL told Joe that she cried and cried about it. They were adorable dresses but they were almost $150 each, like $134 or 143 something like that!! She is dead set that oldest DD's Jr bridesmaid dress be the minature version of the designer bridesmaid dresses though. She infact did not even give me the option to look around for a similar dress or to find it used and sent me the store name, said she had all ready called with her cc number and to go get sized. Umm okay at least I don't have to pay for it I guess. Then there is Michael's tux which will be about $75 she says. Sigh why did we agree to do this???? I have to complain here as I told DH I wouldn't whine to him any more.







All in all with clothing, accesories, shoes, travel, hotel, etc this darn wedding is going to cost us about 800-1000 is my estimate. Just fracken crazy! Okay I am done. Sorry it was all kind of bottled up there.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Eh...the TV stuff annoys me sometimes too, but when I feel they've had too much....I just turn it off! The older kids spend more time on the computers now than I'd like also, but I'm a bit addicted here myself! I guess I look at the "big Picture"...they are all "A" students, have healthy social lives, physically fit, they get their chores done...etc. I think we are missing the family interaction that we've had in the past though. Playing cards together, board games, playing outside. But we go to their sporting events and activities together, so I feel like we have a decent balance.

DS2 will be walking in the Veterans Day Parade here today with his AFJROTC squadron....I always get a little "choked-up" watching them. I'm former Navy myself and have many family members who have proudly served. I was feeling pretty sick and angry about what happened at Ft. Hood...but on a happier note---my cousin came home from Afganistan yesterday! Yeah! He did 2 tours there and 2 in Iraq.(Marines) We think he is done---hoping and praying he can serve his final couple of years stateside!
Well, I better go enjoy this beautiful Fall day here....it's gonna be 70 and sunny...hurray! perfect day for a parade!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Seeking Serenity, have you read Consumer Kids? I loved it- though I've read less scary horror novels. We TV too, and I feel comfortable with that decision though I'm truly fed up with debriefing the kids twenty times a day and pointing out advertising in action.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Sometimes I'm really grateful that we don't have cable. The only kids' shows on TV here are on qubo, which I let them watch in the morning. There aren't many commercials geared towards kids on it though.

Mostly we stick with movies from the library.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We just switched to Direct TV from the Dish Network. Between this and the fact that Noggin is now Nick, Jr, but there's another Nick channel that has a lot of the same shows, but with commercials, it's getting confusing. After living so long without commercial kids' programming, it was extremely disconcerting to see how heavy-handed the marketing to kids is. And I think I can be absolutely disgusted with AND let my kids watch television. As it is, I've told them they can only watch their shows on Nick Jr (which doesn't have commercials).

Also, I managed to unload two out of four kids to unsuspecting church members this afternoon. Go me!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

We don't have a TV.

What we do have is a sick baby with a cold, snotty nose and crying a lot.
And little miss cotton ball button has pneumonia. She's very prone to them, I just wished she could've recovered without complications this time. *sigh*
The rest of us are well, at least, and we've had one of the four birthdays this month.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I usually lurk around this thread but I'm going to join this month. I "only" have four children but it seems like many to me - lol! On that note, I just sent my two oldest off to school and I'm looking forward to a more peaceful relaxing day. Isn't it funny that I can say that when I still have two almost 17 month old toddlers running around?!? I know you all know what I'm talking about.

I will be going to an LLL meeting this morning and then home again for lunch and hopefully a nice long nap for the duo. Have a great day everyone.

pixiekisses - I hope your little one gets better soon.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome *4marmalade*! glad to see you are no longer lurking! Its funny how when you have as many as some of the mamas here, we forget that 4 really IS a lot also!
We all enjoyed the Parade yesterday...great to see so many people come out to honor those who have served. We had a beautiful day (except when hubby and the girls stepped in a big pile of dog poo that someone left on the sidewalk!)


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Seeking Serenity, have you read Consumer Kids?

No but that sounds like something to check out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
We just switched to Direct TV from the Dish Network. Between this and the fact that Noggin is now Nick, Jr, but there's another Nick channel that has a lot of the same shows, but with commercials, it's getting confusing...

Also, I managed to unload two out of four kids to unsuspecting church members this afternoon. Go me!

Definitely... GO YOU!!!!!









The Nicks can get a little confusing, although my kids only watch Nick for half an hour in the morning. They like that music show, The Fresh Beat Band. (DH calls them the Stale Turnips...







) The rest of the time, any kids show they watch either has to be PBS or Noggi... er, Nick Jr. Jr. doesn't have commercials OR SpongeBob and that makes it a winner with me. (Although it does have Yo Gabba Gabba, which made me re-evaluate my hatred for Teletubbies the first time I saw it... Gimme Boo-Bah or the Tubbies anytime over Gabba.... uke)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
What we do have is a sick baby with a cold, snotty nose and crying a lot.
And little miss cotton ball button has pneumonia.

Oh, Pixie, you're having such a time with all this stuff. A thousand ((((HUGS)))) to you and the lil' ones.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Marmalade* 
I usually lurk around this thread but I'm going to join this month. I "only" have four children but it seems like many to me - lol!

Hey, four is a lot! Sometimes, ONE is a lot. I have six but only three live with me. I deal with long-distance parenting with the older three. It's interesting trying to help solve teenage dilemmas from a distance of 1200 miles... and I haven't even seen them in 8.5 years. I talk to them, email, text, IM, etc., but haven't visited them... I'm hoping within the next year that DH can get promoted and possibly transferred to Pennsylvania. Then I will only be 5 hours from then, and can start seeing them again. Six kids in one house... I dream of the day.









As for me, Lil'Man just filled his DreamEze so I can't really say much more. Off I go to wipe a butt...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
We're still here. Adjusting to life in New York. I'm feeling whiny today because the area we moved to has no Trader Joe's, Whole Foods or Chipotle.


wow, I thought that this only happened to us out in middle America! I do enjoy my local co-op.

I missed out in October with all of you. Work was crazy busy. My supply is lessening. I'm going to miss nursing, but I can't seem to lose weight while nursing so I'm getting ready to wean.

O is nearly 1 so dh is getting the itch to go for #6. I think he is nuts to want another, but our babies are just so darn cute.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Around here we (the grown-ups, that is) refer to "Yo Gabba Gabba" as "the dancing sex toy show."









I'm trying to embrace my small house. I rearranged the living room this morning so it now has a small play area. There's also this bookshelf that, if only I could get rid of it, I could actually move in the playstands. But alas, there would then be no place to put the books. I also rearranged the dining room/schoolroom/no longer playroom. I have pictures of that up on my blog.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

AM! (thought it, would never actually say it.)

Flu sucks, pregnancy sucks, mechanically recovered meat processed into spicy slurry sucks. And 4.30am sucks too.

Sorry, another TMI question for the mums who've had a lot of kids. Did your nipples ever change significantly in later pregnancies?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, when I had my fourth I noticed that my nipples were a bit larger than I had remembered from previously. Not that I pay that close of attention to them, but even now, with number ten they are not "tiny" as I vaguely remember them being, once upon a time. But then again, it could be my memory as it was twenty years ago that I had my first.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup. That was the question. Bizarrely, my nipples are growing/have grown. I'm just hoping my body's told the baby this.

Food poisoning sucks. All the kids are wallowing in misery at home, and I wasn't better before this started.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Food poisoning is really horrid to deal with yourself, and toss in sich children and it is REALLY bad!

Hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

found us on page three


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Must be a busy forum for us to be on page three!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey ladies!

Finally some good news from me. I had a Dr. appt. on Friday, and finally someone has listened to me! He couldn't believe no one has helped me yet for not having a period for almost 3 years. He thinks I have PCOS, so do I. So, I'm getting some labs done on Tuesday, and then I'll start taking Provera to induce a period, and he also gave me an Rx for Clomid to take on days 5-9 after I get a period. It is such a relief to finally be able to get somewhere with this! I was actually considering not going to the appt. because I figured he'd say what the others did (just lose weight, it will happen eventually). Ugh.

So, hopefully I'll be pregnant by Christmas time







!! That would be the greatest gift to get!!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
I think I would totally be understanding of that situation...only because my old neighbor shared a similiar story that happened with her son........(also involving the dog) They had just recently taken the dog to the vet and her son stayed to watch as the dog's temp was taken rectally. Her son(6 at the time) was absolutely amazed at the fact that there was a "hole" there. His mom had to explain what that hole was used for and that we ALL have one. Well, not long after this, her son was playing with his friend next door...when he was excited to share his new information about the "butt hole". The parents walked in just as her son proceeded to pull down his pants to show his friend where it could be found!!! Yikes! Shocking, yes. But still so totally innocent. I hope that you explain the situation with your friend so that your little one can play again. Sometimes it just takes a little while for the shock to wear off and your AP friend may come to laugh about this all later!

Actually, the mom seems upset by the fact that now we "can't" get together because she wants too but feels she has to respect her child's feelings and of course she does. The dog story is hilarious, my kids recently went out to the barn and saw the dog give birth in living color so that may be playing into it as well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
Anglyn,

I'm sorry you're having a situation with your friend. I think it's irresponsible on her part to throw around the word "violated" so frivilously. Especially concerning the ages of the children involved. When I was 5 I got caught with a little boy playing doctor with tinker toys, much the way thankfulforfive described. It's normal for kids to be curious, and I think we run into trouble when we start shaming our kids for these things. Frankly I'm really surprised that she reacted the way she did, but I guess it's easier to be overprotective and reactionary when your kid is the younger one or not the one seen to be initiating. These things have a way to come back and bite us in the butt as parents though, so it's just a matter of time until it is her kid initiating and then she'll have a little more perspective. Until then, I hope you guys come to some sort of resolution.

Kat

Yeah, I understand if she feels her kids need time apart from mine, that's fine, the use of the word violated did bug me, well it kind of ticked me off but I let is slide, she was so apologetic about it all. Yeah, its funny cuz I feel like when I wanted to supervise closer, she was the one blowing it off that its ok for them to be all naked. I do believe though the kids being this upset is BECUASE of her reaction. Like when they fall down and then look at you, if you say "its ok" it is, but if you freak out, so do they. I think maybe she freaked about it a bit then so did the kids. She said her five year old son was punished because he "let" it happen. then later says she doesnnt understand why he's so upset about it. Uh....he got blamed for it maybe? I dunno. It is sad though, my kids keep asking to go over there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
My son, when he was 5 (notice a similiarity in the ages of children involved in these incidences? As if there was a developmental connection??), was "kicked out" of a homeschool support program (he took 9 hours of classes there a week) because he and a little girl had asked to go to the bathroom together and were found with their pants down. The little girl's mother was furious, and although the teacher thought it was innocent, my son was asked to leave the program.

Then when he was in third grade he and a friend tackled the friend's sister on the playground and were prodding her with wood chips. Yes, lovely game. But the incident was cited in school reports as "sexual harassment." "Sibling harassment" would have been accurate.

I think our society is quick to jump on boys for behaviors that is developmentally normal (been through the foster parent training on this, so feel comfortable with the boundaries here) for a particular age. The shame is awful. So many women have been "violated" by a man sexually, so I think the importance of teaching healthy body behavior and boundaries needs to be emphasized instead of judging young boys as if they were men doing those things.

off the soap box now...that stuff really bothers me as a mom of three boys...

Yeah, I do notice how the boy always gets blamed. Funny, when my brother was about five (yeah, always about four or five huh?) he and the little girl next door were getting naked in the front yard on a daily basis. When asked Why he kept doing it, depsite getting in trouble for it, his answer was, "kimberly wanted me too" which we still laugh about. She was bossy and he was compliant and neither one thought it was a problem. They'd wave at passing cars standing there naked and/or peeing in the yard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 
What about the little girl? If the two were in there together, then it doesn't sound to me like your son was instigating anything. Unless they are taught the distinction, boys this age just don't usually have the capacity to "sexually harass" a little girl. At age 5 or 6, children are pretty universally asexual. They notice the physical differences and want to compare, that's all.

And that of course goes to the treatment of little boys like they were young men. It doesn't make any sense to believe that a 5-year old boy is terrorizing a 5-year old girl because he wants to see how she's different than he is. Especially because the girls are usually just as curious as the boys.

When my daughter had the incident with her friend, upon bringing it to the boy's mom's attention, the mom's first reaction was defensiveness, but I immediately made sure she understood I wasn't blaming her boy. I let her know we should talk to them together, and equally, about boundaries and what was acceptable in play. I did not believe her son was any more at fault than my daughter. A mother of a boy in this day and age, though, her first thought was that I was irate that her son had assaulted or accosted my daughter. My only boy at the time was just three, so I couldn't really relate yet, but I do now. However, I did understand that neither child had really done anything wrong.

Ah well. Unfortunately this is the world we live in.

On a happier note, my kids decorated pine cones to use as Christmas tree ornaments yesterday. We spread glue on the (bristles? leaves? flat things?) and then sprinkled glitter on it, and today I will spray them with a glossy finish. They had a blast and I still have glitter bits in my hair. Today we're taking a walk to the vacant lot across the street to look for leaves and stones. We were going to do that yesterday but I didn't have the stroller for Lil'Man.

It was actually all three of my little ones and two of hers. They were ALL naked and playing doggie.

I am also ready for Christmas this year, got my Christmas spirit early! Maybe cuz I'm not as broke as I was last year.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
When I only had two and they were under 5, I had a neighbour who had 4 children from 12 to 4. We were friends and I was in awe of how she managed with 'all' of them! I was only in my early twenties and she seemed so wise









I used to hear her yelling from across the street every now and then and she was happy to tell me that yelling at least once a fortnight kept everyone in check and kept her from going nuts.

Yelling sometimes seriously helps, lol!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 
Nah, I am not really worried about the effects of TV on my kids. I just don't like the way toys are marketed. They inundate the airwaves with all these toy commercials, ten times more this time of year than at any other time. I understand that it's an incredibly effective marketing tool, because the kids want everything they see and the parents drive themselves nuts trying to buy whatever they think will make their kid happy.

My thing is, I will probably get my DD one of the things she saw that she wants, because it was on my radar anyway as a possible gift. Knowing the way these things are, I also know that once she actually gets the gifts on Christmas morning, she will forget all about the other stuff she is seeing right now. I am not one of those parents who feels like my kids will only love me if I buy them everything they want. I am aware that they'll be perfectly happy even if they barely get anything - just because I've gone through holidays just like that and my kids were absolutely fine with it.

That being said, I have started limiting their exposure to Nick, just because of the increased commercialism. Noggin... err, Nick Jr. (they changed it back)... doesn't have toy commercials so for the shows they're allowed to watch that is the channel they'll get. They only get to watch certain shows - the rest of the time, if the tube is on, it's on because of something I wanted to see (news, cooking shows, etc.).

No flames from me!







I agree with you. I've known people that talk about how they like to just "get rid of their TV" because they hate the influence it has on their kids, but this same person allowed her kids to sit for literally hours watching SpongeBob, Fairly Oddparents and other useless, mind-rotting drivel that I absolutely do NOT allow on my television. Meanwhile, she'd sleep until noon and use that as an excuse to let them continue watching. She'd say it was just a "summertime routine"... in October.









I also limit my kids viewing to PBS or noggin, exactly because of the lack of commericals. That and we buy DVDs, right now dd is obsesed with Coraline and DS with the dvd set I bought that has the discovery channels shows on dinosaurs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
AM the clothing swap sounds awesome!! Would be fun to set one up. hmmm...

We are crazy busy here. Sewing for the second bazaar of the season next week. DH is studying for his LCSW, licensed clinical social worker. Not required but opens up the job possibilities and the $. He keeps talking about getting a second job right now but I feel like some days we barely see him. He is still wanting to join the Navy but found out we need to wait 6 months because of a procedure he had done. That puts it out to april. I feel like our lives are on hold.







Someone please tell my DH to decide what he wants to do when he grows up.









Crazy rant ahead. All of the kids are in DH's brothers wedding in April and the bride is driving me mad. Finally talked her into letting me find the two little girls flower girl dresses somewhere other than the designer she wanted. She apparently was not happy though as BIL told Joe that she cried and cried about it. They were adorable dresses but they were almost $150 each, like $134 or 143 something like that!! She is dead set that oldest DD's Jr bridesmaid dress be the minature version of the designer bridesmaid dresses though. She infact did not even give me the option to look around for a similar dress or to find it used and sent me the store name, said she had all ready called with her cc number and to go get sized. Umm okay at least I don't have to pay for it I guess. Then there is Michael's tux which will be about $75 she says. Sigh why did we agree to do this???? I have to complain here as I told DH I wouldn't whine to him any more.







All in all with clothing, accesories, shoes, travel, hotel, etc this darn wedding is going to cost us about 800-1000 is my estimate. Just fracken crazy! Okay I am done. Sorry it was all kind of bottled up there.
















Wow, that's crazy. Sil wanted dd in her wedding, but she paid for the dress. I guess the up side is, she wants them there! I have a friend who was told that they could not bring their kids, including newborn exclusively bf babe, to her brothers wedding in another state but that she herself was expected to be in the wedding. Yikes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Around here we (the grown-ups, that is) refer to "Yo Gabba Gabba" as "the dancing sex toy show."









I'm trying to embrace my small house. I rearranged the living room this morning so it now has a small play area. There's also this bookshelf that, if only I could get rid of it, I could actually move in the playstands. But alas, there would then be no place to put the books. I also rearranged the dining room/schoolroom/no longer playroom. I have pictures of that up on my blog.

I keep rearranging too. As if suddenly I will discover a new room or a few extra feet somewhere, lol!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Yup. That was the question. Bizarrely, my nipples are growing/have grown. I'm just hoping my body's told the baby this.

Food poisoning sucks. All the kids are wallowing in misery at home, and I wasn't better before this started.

Ok guys, you now have me staring at my own nipples and for the life of me, I have no idea what they looked like 20 or even 10 years ago!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
Hey ladies!

Finally some good news from me. I had a Dr. appt. on Friday, and finally someone has listened to me! He couldn't believe no one has helped me yet for not having a period for almost 3 years. He thinks I have PCOS, so do I. So, I'm getting some labs done on Tuesday, and then I'll start taking Provera to induce a period, and he also gave me an Rx for Clomid to take on days 5-9 after I get a period. It is such a relief to finally be able to get somewhere with this! I was actually considering not going to the appt. because I figured he'd say what the others did (just lose weight, it will happen eventually). Ugh.

So, hopefully I'll be pregnant by Christmas time







!! That would be the greatest gift to get!!

Why don't doctors listen?? Im so glad someone finally did! I cant beleive how often I hear that story, like we have no clue about our own bodies huh?


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi all,
Can I join? We just became a family of 6 (me, dh, ds #1 (7), ds #2 (5), dd#1 (2) and ds #3 (2 weeks)) 2 weeks ago. So far so good, but we haven't begun schooling yet- waiting until after Thanksgiving to resume hs'ing (ds 1 and 2 are in 2nd grade)

With this most recent pregnancy my nipples were both significantly larger and darker. Used to be very light pink (i'm very fair skinned), now they are dk brown and cover half of my breast! I might just be all nipples by the time #s 5,6 or 7 join us!

I too think I suffer from pcos. Last year at my very mainstream ob office, I told them I get my period usually about every two months- they asked how long it had been like that and I said always to which they replied well, that might be your normal. Ummm- what??? If I had a bm every week or two instead of daily would they suggest that was my normal or would they try and help me get into the range of normal? I have an appt with a new office next month and they seem very understanding and specialize in helping women get to "normal" Curious to see what they'll suggest since I'm bf'ing- can some of the diagnostic tests still be useful even if I'm bf'ing?

Editing to add- AM, I checked out your blog- lots of great ideas. We're Catholic hs'ers too and I'm always looking for ways to make the journey easier/more enjoyable and you have some great ideas about rhythms- just what my kids could use. We have a general rhythm, but I could use more of their help surrounding mealtimes and I love your focus on "we all work together to make our home a lovely place" I often feel like I'm yelling at everyone to clean up so our house isn't a disaster pit- but yours is a much nicer perspective and perhaps it will encourage my boys!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Why don't doctors listen?? Im so glad someone finally did! I cant beleive how often I hear that story, like we have no clue about our own bodies huh?









I guess it's because THEY know what's best, THEY'VE been to medical school, and we're so uneducated, we don't know what we're talking about.

I talked to a few people about this Dr., and everyone said he was so nice, very thorough, and just a great Dr. I still had my doubts, but they were right. He is good. When I got home, I just sat down & cried. This has been so overwhelming for so long.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I know when we were having a hard time getting/staying pregnant with River (4), it was horrible. Good luck on the journey.

I've spent literally half the day crying. River has destroyed everything he can get his hands upon, including posting things into the wii twice this week, and both boys have nobbled their DSs. One works but he can't get the stylus out, the other won't work. Skye is having potty regression because of the tummy bug, everyone is jealous of everyone else and we've lost the seatbelt for the centre seat of the car. WTF? And all I can do is cry.

Please don't let me be pregnant in 2010.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjs* 
Hi all,
Can I join? We just became a family of 6 (me, dh, ds #1 (7), ds #2 (5), dd#1 (2) and ds #3 (2 weeks)) 2 weeks ago. So far so good, but we haven't begun schooling yet- waiting until after Thanksgiving to resume hs'ing (ds 1 and 2 are in 2nd grade)

With this most recent pregnancy my nipples were both significantly larger and darker. Used to be very light pink (i'm very fair skinned), now they are dk brown and cover half of my breast! I might just be all nipples by the time #s 5,6 or 7 join us!

I too think I suffer from pcos. Last year at my very mainstream ob office, I told them I get my period usually about every two months- they asked how long it had been like that and I said always to which they replied well, that might be your normal. Ummm- what??? If I had a bm every week or two instead of daily would they suggest that was my normal or would they try and help me get into the range of normal? I have an appt with a new office next month and they seem very understanding and specialize in helping women get to "normal" Curious to see what they'll suggest since I'm bf'ing- can some of the diagnostic tests still be useful even if I'm bf'ing?

Hi pjs!! Glad you can join us here! Your family sounds absolutely lovely







.

I think you can have the diagnostic tests while BFing; it's mainly blood work, and maybe an U/S. My Dr. wants to check my fasting glucose, and other hormone levels, and then he wants me to do a glucose challenge test like the one done during pregnancy where you drink that awful sugary liquid & wait for a blood draw.

Keep us updated on what you find out







.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Hello hello! Today would have been my dad's birthday. If we hadn't been going to visit him we would have sent him a box of Jaffa Cakes in the post. Do you you have those?

yes we do, the kiddies love them. have you tried the blackcurrant ones or the strawberry ones?


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, Now four out of my 5 little ones and my hubby have had what they said was H1N1 (positive swabs for a type A influenza, but who knows the strain. They're just calling everything now in our state H1N1). I'm waiting on the last one, though he's still feeling great. We haven't had too many highly serious problems with it, but lots of heavy coughing, a few double ear infections, and a handful of other aftereffects including exhaustion. (And I'm sleepy on my part for taking care of them all night + being around 20weeks. And washing my hands like a surgeon.)

My likely only ultrasound for #6 will be in a few days. I'm nervous about this one because I did take some sinus infection meds that are not compatible with pregnancy before I knew. I weaned my DD a bit early (12 months for us- we usually wean at around 18) so I could take these, but didn't know I was pregnant, so I'm a bit paranoid.

We were starting to get the intrusive comments about BCPs and getting tubes tied/sterilization with #5, but they are really picking up now that I'm showing with #6. It's irritating either way. I love how random people, friends, and family feel like they can publicly discuss your reproductive system and choices publicly without expecting you to be embarrassed once you have over 4 kids. One even told me that I'm starting to cost them too much at Christmas. Uh, I never asked people to spend tons of $$ on the kids for the holidays! They'd be happy with decorated candy canes!

(Sorry, that turned more into a vent about people than anything positive. I've been getting a lot of comments about how I am going to pay for college for all of them or people saying they feel sorry for us because we don't have cable or a Blackberry or other expensive luxuries when it was our personal choice to live simply in the first place!)


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 














Welcome
















How are you all?

i'm good thanks just waiting for af so i can start my countdown to o cos am ttc using a donor. on a brighter note though have been in touch with a couple more donors closer to me which should make things easier, just af would hurry up am already 7 days late.
how are you?


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 







You mean you don't have them in England?

English Muffins
http://www.wildyeastblog.com/2007/09...glish-muffins/

What do you call them? Are they crumpets, or are those something different?

yeah we have them there just called muffins though, they are nice with egg and bacon


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

flapjack,







s

Things are crazy here, but hopefully it'll calm down soon.
Tiny is healthy again, though, but I'm worried about her development and am getting her checked out by her doc at the hospital.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
:
I've spent literally half the day crying. River has destroyed everything he can get his hands upon, including posting things into the wii twice this week, and both boys have nobbled their DSs. One works but he can't get the stylus out, the other won't work. Skye is having potty regression because of the tummy bug, everyone is jealous of everyone else and we've lost the seatbelt for the centre seat of the car. WTF? And all I can do is cry.

Please don't let me be pregnant in 2010.

Oh flapjack, I'm so, so sorry.







I had a terrible horrible no good very bad day last week and I was absolutely miserable. Having to go through it while pregnant would do me in. If I were closer, I would do something tangible, but since I'm here and you're there, I'm sending you my love and saying a little prayer for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiebird* 
Well, Now four out of my 5 little ones and my hubby have had what they said was H1N1.

Oh no! I'm thinkikng of you as well.

Quote:

We were starting to get the intrusive comments about BCPs and getting tubes tied/sterilization with #5, but they are really picking up now that I'm showing with #6. It's irritating either way. I love how random people, friends, and family feel like they can publicly discuss your reproductive system and choices publicly without expecting you to be embarrassed once you have over 4 kids. One even told me that I'm starting to cost them too much at Christmas. Uh, I never asked people to spend tons of $$ on the kids for the holidays! They'd be happy with decorated candy canes!
People have nerve. I try to tell people NOT to get my kids too much for Christmas. And they lack for nothing essential. I hate when people feel like they need to stick their oar in.

Do the comments start up again at a certain point? We got lots of comments at 3, but at 4 people just sort of throw up their hands and sigh but don't say anything.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
flapjack,







s

Things are crazy here, but hopefully it'll calm down soon.
Tiny is healthy again, though, but I'm worried about her development and am getting her checked out by her doc at the hospital.









Hope the check up goes well.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Ugh! I get the "too expensive Christmas" comment all the time from the ILs. They actually told my children last year that that would be the last year they could afford to give them anything.









I have tried to give them inexpensive ideas, one large "family" gift ideas, or even just to have them send money or gift cards. But no! They insist on sending huge boxes (that cost a fortune in just shipping) full of garbage! They were actually offended because I would go through all the gifts before I actually gave them to the children. But really, when half the sizes are off (like something they send to one will not fit but will fit another) or the "stuff" is just totally inappropriate (like the plastic guns they kept sending when we don't allow guns in the house) what am I to do? I hate to see a child disappointed by opening a gift in anticipation only to realize that it is something they can not have or use.

I do hope this year they just send money or gift cards, or even nothing at all. Either way, it will be so much less for me to deal with.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I finally convinced my mom to do the family gift thing and it really has made life easier for everyone. Last year we got a Wii. This year for birthdays we went to see a show (she sent a big check for that as well). If she sends a check for Christmas, I'd love to get everyone a new Wii game.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Bout gifts ~ MIL emailed to ask dh what the children wanted or needed(they aren't on speaking terms and haven't been really since almost 18 months ago)

He said Amelia is a big fan of book tokens and art stuff as she is leaning to read and write now, Frida's scooter was stolen so a scooter is on our list and the boys don't really need anything as ds1 is self-sufficient now he has a job and ds2 is content with what he has.

She sent a cheque last week. WTF? Why bother asking about the stuff they might like if you aren't going to take the trouble to go and buy something nice that they would actually want?

prairiebird ~ folks are generally nosy and a bit judgemental aren't they? We are relatively simple too and don't think our kids are missing out because they don't go abroad twice a year or have the latest fashion footwear or clothes etc.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beckyand3littlemonsters* 
yes we do, the kiddies love them. have you tried the blackcurrant ones or the strawberry ones?

We know YOU do... but we need to lead the yanks astray and down the path of proper biscuits. And the strawberry ones are disgusting, IMO. Such a waste









AM







Thankyou, sweetie. I think I'm just hormonal.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey, speaking of British vs. American food, I tried treacle pie from that British cookbook. It was not well received. I was kind of bummed.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Treacle is an acquired taste







Which British Cookbook do you mean?

You need a steamed pudding with golden syrup or lemon syrup. There are never any complaints here about those puddings.

Becky - I will not let any kind of abomination like strawberry or blackcurrant Jaffa Cakes pass my lips. I am a purist you know


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, I must have been talking about it on Facebook and not here. I'll check the title at home (I'm at church) but it's "Budget Recipes" or something like that.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

We had a Robbie Burns dinner here last year replete with scotch and haggis. My husband has a soft spot for all things Scottish, having once spent an enjoyable vacation on the Isle of Skye. I do not find haggis enjoyable, and I think I'm allergic to Scotch. Though the drunken recitation of poetry was fun!


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

What are haggis?

I just started a new book, written by an English author and I've had to remember that otherwise it makes no sense! I read "...if a little opinionated about things like dummies and the MMR vaccine." and was like what does a dummie and a vaccine have to do with each other lol?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Vegetarian haggis is fantastic. Even I am a little opinionated on the meaty version and I eat everything: it's a sheep's stomach filled with offal, oatmeal and a huge amount of pepper.
And Kat, shame on you. (Shakes head sadly.) How can you be allergic to scotch? There's a lot less crap in there than in some beverages.

I think i'm back. I was on the bus today, and the fresh air seems to have done me some good.

AM, treacle tart isn't made with treacle, confusingly, it's made with golden syrup, which you don't have over there and frankly, you really should. It's a staple ingredient around here, especially on porridge. Treacle tart should look like any of the options here except the rum and coconut one.

And ITA with Orangefoot. A couple of tablespoons of golden syrup in the bottom of a pudding basin, a 4oz sponge mixture, 3.5 minutes in the microwave and a small tub of instant custard is pretty much my ideal hot date these days. I'm easily pleased


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We do have golden syrup-- the Amish around here love it-- but I wonder if it's not the same?
http://www.goldenbarrel.com/pancake-waffle-syrups.php

And that's what it looked like-- but no one liked it.







We were sad because it's a Howarts favorite. I think they were expecting it to be more like shoofly pie, which is a local fave. (Although, cool enough, it even says on that page that shoofly pie is a decsendant of treacle tart-- cool!)

I'll have to try that pudding recipe though.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

My kids are starting to talk more about what they want for Christmas. We don't have much money this year after dh having been unemployed and having to move for the new job, but we'll be able to get them each a few things. Besides, the grandparents usually go all out.

What are your kids asking for for Christmas?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We told our kids it was going to be a tight Christmas-- not a bad one, but they weren't getting anything really HUGE this year. Michael asked for Sharpies.







There's no way in hell I'm giving him Sharpies. I'd give it 48 hours before Daniel got a hold of them and redecorated the walls.

We only do 4 gifts per kid anyway. Michael is getting a microscope for school, some of those Diary of a Wimpy Kid books, and I don't know what else.

Katie Grace really wants this $30 doll from Target. She needs a new leotard for ballet, and I got her the next Clementine book.

Nicholas, I have no idea, and Daniel either. They don't really NEED anything. Which, when you think about it, is a pretty darned awesome state to be in. But it does make the Christmas gifting hard going.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Haggis- I'm glad this is hasn't made its way across the pond









My sons are asking for playmobil, video games (sorry guys not gonna happen this year), and star wars weapons. DD wants one of those realistic cats and a baby doll. Overall, pretty manageable though they aren't getting everything they ask for and are getting more books. Stocking stuffers is what adds up for us. Even if you find things that are a dollar or two, times 4 it adds up quickly!


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Seems like most everyone I know is making it Christmas "Lite" this year. I am so thrilled that I've learned the the whole 4 gift thing on here from you mamas! "Something you want, something you need", etc. Love it that my kids were so receptive to it! Of course, the "want" from most of them is something ridiculously expensive....Ipod, tv, etc!
We are gonna do more charitable visits and donations this year also. I been pretty bad about that since we haven't been doing foster care for the last few years....I expect the need will be greater this year as well.

Haggis---seriously I have been curious to try this ever since I saw the movie "So I Married an Axe Murderer" with Mike Myers....so what DOES it taste like? I thought it might be something like liverworst?(which I love). Anyway, it's on my list of things to try before I die! I am hoping to taste it when I visit Scotland someday...(also on my list)!!! So I'm guessing now I need to add Treacle Tarts and Jaffa Cakes?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm not keen on meat haggis but co-incidentally a friend was just singing the praises of vegetarian haggis this evening so added to Flapjack's endorsement I may have to give that a go!

We had a stew in the slow cooker for dinner tonight and it only had 1lb of beef in it which between 6 wasn't a lot of protein but packed with veg and topped with butter and parsley dumplings it was very tasty. You led me astray with the talk of tarts and sponges so we had a treacle (not really) pudding for afters.

2pt pudding bowl.
4 oz butter
4oz sugar
2 eggs
5oz flour

3 tablespoons of golden syrup and juice of half a lemon.

Mix the syrup and the lemon juice in the well-buttered pudding bowl. Make the cake batter as you usually would in another bowl then pour on top of the syrup mixture. Cover with greaseproof paper with a pleat in it and tie with string. Cover again with aluminium foil and steam in a closed pan for 2 hours or 1 hour in a pressure cooker - or a ridiculously short amount of time in a microwave.

Tip it out and pour a bit more warmed syrup over it and you will get something that looks like this

annettemarie ~ try it with that syrup and see what it tastes like. The family can't dislike it any more than the treacle tart!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

No, corn syrup is something different. Golden syrup (aka treacle) is the stuff you get out of the first squishing of sugar cane, but processed: so it's a more refined, less nutritious alternative to molasses or black treacle, the middle child. You could probably get close if you used 1/3 maple syrup 2/3 corn syrup and a bit of vanilla extract, but sometimes life is just too darned short.

OF, I take my hat off to you. I've had to suppress my will and go up to a pound and a half of beef in a stew.

We're doing Xmas fairly-lite this year. A game for those who have a console, book, clothing, artsy-fartsy stuff and toy.


----------



## mom2emnbec (Feb 1, 2002)

I guess before I jump right in I will intro myself since this is my first visit to the threads. I am Brandi, a SC sahm to 5, I have 4 girls who are 13, 9, 4, and 15 mo and a son who is 3.

OK, I had not heard of the 4 gift idea, besides want and need what are the other 2? We do 2 gifts, 1 from Santa and 1 from us then some stocking stuffers. We never do needs for xmas. they get plenty of gifts already so I chose to do it this way so they can get a big ticket item if what they want is such plus so we dont get shoved out of our house by junk.

This year it has gotten harder since my oldests are older. My 9 yr old wants a dsi and wii (and could use a portable dvd player), my 13 yr old wants a dsi, wii, art supplies, and then stuff beyond my price range (a laptop, tablet, and lego mindstorms). so in the end they will be getting a wii as a joint gift and each get something cheaper to go with it as their individual gift so it wont quite come out to 1 from S. I am not sure what to get the 9 yr old as their gift from us but the 13 yr old will get art supplies. the 3 and 4 yr olds want everything they see on tv so not hard at all. the 15 mo old I got a new doll stroller and doll b/c ours keeps breaking. but not sure what to get from S for a 5th child b/c they have everything already.

dh always complains that I dont get them much and it doesnt make xmas morning "exciting" but when I probed him he said 4 gifts each would be better and i pointed out that 4 each would result in 20 pieces of junk in the house and how he already hates clutter and wants to get rid of half the stuff they have now. so he saw my way but has requested I add an additional gift, a game for each, it would be something that wouldnt be laying around, they would enjoy and the family can enjoy together. so I have gotten pictureaka for one older 1 but need to decide on another, thinking maybe pictionary man? though guestures and the new clue secret spies (we already have regular clue) have caught my eye as well. Then monopoly always catches my eye, the electronic edition and the city edition this time, but since we have disney and here and now already that we rarely play b/c of the time I just think getting another would be overboard. so still deciding. i did get the baby the playskool busy gears b/c she couldnt do a game. i need to come up with something the 3 and 4 yr old can play that wont bore the rest of us to tears too.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome *mom2emnbec!*
1. Something you WANT
2. Something you NEED
3. Something to WEAR
4. Something to READ

i love it!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh wow! It's November. No wonder I stopped getting updates.









Pixi I am so glad to year you are home! (I only read the first few posts.) I hope your lil one is feeling much better now!!

My youngest turned 3 on the 5th and my 2nd daughter turned 11 on the 8th. The month is halfway over now and thanksgiving is next week.









I hope everyone is having a good Nov.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
Welcome *mom2emnbec!*
1. Something you WANT
2. Something you NEED
3. Something to WEAR
4. Something to READ

i love it!

I did actually change this a little this year, because their "something you need" was often "something to wear" and it seemed a little anti-climactic to open both an outfit and a packet of socks and undies, LOL! So we changed number three to "something to play with." I expect as they get older and are less into toys, we'll revert back to something to wear. But by then, getting a new outfit should be a pretty cool thing.

So, what other holiday traditions do you celebrate? We do St. Nicholas Day, Santa Lucia and Our Lady of Guadalupe during Advent, and we keep Christmas for 12 days, wrapping up with one more big meal and gift at Epiphany.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
So, what other holiday traditions do you celebrate? We do St. Nicholas Day, Santa Lucia and Our Lady of Guadalupe during Advent, and we keep Christmas for 12 days, wrapping up with one more big meal and gift at Epiphany.

Sometimes I just have no idea what you are talking about.









I am making a new tradition to NOT have Chrstimas on my birthday (Christmas Eve.) My mother is POed but oh well.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Sometimes I just have no idea what you are talking about.









Hee. Well, you mix the Waldorf stuff with me being Catholic and DH being a fairly liturgical Lutheran pastor, and you get a lot of festivals. Usually we just do something little. Today was the feast of St. Elizabeth of Hungary, and we made a crown cake for desert. I should have a pic up on my blog later.

Quote:

I am making a new tradition to NOT have Chrstimas on my birthday (Christmas Eve.) My mother is POed but oh well.
My husband's birthday is Dec. 29th and I'm sure he'd sympathize with you!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Hee. Well, you mix the Waldorf stuff with me being Catholic and DH being a fairly liturgical Lutheran pastor, and you get a lot of festivals. Usually we just do something little. Today was the feast of St. Elizabeth of Hungary, and we made a crown cake for desert. I should have a pic up on my blog later.

My husband's birthday is Dec. 29th and I'm sure he'd sympathize with you!

My grandfather was a baptist minister..and I have never heard of anything you speak of.. well except epiphany.. and I learned of this four years ago. When I asked my mother what it was I was told it was "a catholic thing."


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

wow AM! It must be a blast to grow up in your household with all those festivities. We've done St. Nicks Day when the kids were little, and although we recognize the Feast of the Epiphany at mass and some years by leaving out our little nativity and decorations until the 6th....we never actually "celebrated" it. We too, are Catholics...just not good ones! LOL!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
wow AM! It must be a blast to grow up in your household with all those festivities. We've done St. Nicks Day when the kids were little, and although we recognize the Feast of the Epiphany at mass and some years by leaving out our little nativity and decorations until the 6th....we never actually "celebrated" it. We too, are Catholics...just not good ones! LOL!

I remember reading years ago in the intro to the More with Less cookbook that Americans eat every day as if it's a feast day, and we have no real differentiation any more between feast days and plain days. So we try hard to live simply when it's not a festival day. But we feel so blessed that the church gives us so many reasons to celebrate-- and we don't even do them all! But between saints days and holidays and Holy Days and namedays and Baptismal anniversaries and birthdays, there seems to be enough deserts and special treats and cakes to make everyone happy.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

I have so much fun reading and being inspired by all of you on here.







My fave thread!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

My birthday is Thursday, which is fun in itself, but it means that Friday I can get out the Christmas music!! sorry, my dear husband!

We LOVE Advent at our house...we kick off the first week of Advent with the Advent spiral at my kids' school, where the children walk with a candle in a spiral made of cedar boughs, crystals, etc, to a center candle where they light their's and then walk out, placing their candle along the way to light the path. It's beautiful, the children are so reverent and take it so seriously, the room is dark and the songs are lovely. At home, we take the advent verses from Waldorf traditions, and light a candle each evening at dinner and say the verse of the week. We also bake cookies on Advent Sundays, to freeze and then deliver to friends on the last Sunday of Advent. Such fun! We aren't Christians so Advent is great for us- honoring the stones, plants, animals, and humans. Of course it's Jesus that's meant to be honored specifically but we just honor all humans. I had a baby just before Christmas once, and taking the opportunity as a festival honoring the miracle of life and how making right choices gives one a fulfilling life feels good.

We get a live tree and then give it to our in-laws to plant on their farm as a gift. We do Santa on Christmas morning, which was my favorite growing up. So Santa does most of the giving. We give them a stack of books for all of them, I make them each something, and they each get one other "thing", a toy or fishing pole or something they've been wanting. My mom usually sends us a HUGE box so all the gifts end up dwarfing our tree! We take our time opening our gifts, pausing for a great breakfast, and resume opening...then we go to my in-laws later in the day. It's a wonderful, joyful, lazy day! Can you tell I'm excited?!

Oh, and I'm pregnant. Just found out today!! I don't think I know any of you IRL, but if I do, forget this news immediately! We are going to tell all our family on Christmas Eve, but otherwise want the news to be between us and all of you! I HAD to tell someone besides my husband, and our town is small so I can't even tell any of my friends here. So SHHH...


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Congratulations Jenny









I am very far away but I won't tell a soul - promise.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Congats, Jenny! That's wonderful news.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Congratulations, Jenny!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mmm... new quick and easy big family recipe-- tuna quesedillas! Tortilla, 1/2 can of tuna, some chopped peppers, some shredded cheese, another quesedilla, brown in a pan w/ oil, cut with a pizza cutter, serve with salsa and sour cream. I made 4 and we had more than enough for my four and me.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats Jenny!








AM, that sounds interesting, will have to try those.Except for my vegetarian everyone loves fish...


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

AM, what do you all do for St. Nicholas day? I just realized that the kids will be home with us that day and I think they would enjoy celebrating. Ideas please!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We used to do stockings on St. Nicholas but it got too spendy. Now they set out their shoes. We do chocolate coins (of course!) and a nice real coin or two as well, a peppermint stick--the nice thick kind-- and a new toothbrush, usually the silly character kind I won't get any other time, and maybe a smallish toy. Not much fits in a shoe, LOL!

There's a wonderful Catholic mama book called "The Year and Our Children" where she describes this big cookie making affair, and a puppet show, and lots of cookies in the shoes of the "good" children. We don't go that far! Oh, we also have a favorite book we read, but I can't remember the title offhand.

It's also my Nicholas's nameday, so he gets to choose the menu for a meal and we make a cake.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations Mataji4!

I have never used tuna in anything other than tuna mac or tuna sandwhiches. I don't know how it would taste with cheese and tortillas. Although, I guess I could give it a try. We are more likely to use chicken.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations Jenny!!!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Aw thanks ya'll. It's my birthday today and it's been sort of a crappy day so far- son up all night crying with an earache, bad night of sleep in said son's bed, sick husband left early for a meeting, and got many busy-making calls to return.

However, I'm excited today about being pregnant!! And I managed to sit in my living room with ALL of my best girlfriends for craft night and did NOT say a word! Two people brought me alcohol so I had to make excuses about why I was going to save them- thank god it was a Wednesday! It was SOOOOOOOOO hard. I am such a blabbermouth but I'm very proud!


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Congrats Jenny!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 

What are your kids asking for for Christmas?

DS is asking for a video game, which he will not be getting. DD is asking for a second Madama Alexander doll (18 inch doll) which I may get if they sell them at Costco this year.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
Welcome *mom2emnbec!*
1. Something you WANT
2. Something you NEED
3. Something to WEAR
4. Something to READ

i love it!

We do this too. Though the need is usually a fun item or we split a larger gift between them all. Cause what they usually need is clothes.

I am going nutty here. DD is all attitude and the baby is just a grump. My house is a mess and I cannot find space for everything. I do not know how you ladies with a really large family fit in your houses. I have decluttered and decluttered and decluttered and I cannot find space for 6 peoples worth of stuff. I want to get rid of so many of the toys and such but someone plays with everything. If the olders ones don't the little ones do and vice versa. Each kid only has a few things but it all adds up. My store stuff and the homeschool stuff is all in one room and I have an entire garage that is unusable because its full of crap. DH won't let me throw away the boxes we have not opened since we moved in over three years ago because "there might be something important in there!"







Its been over three years its boxes of pens and most likely the last junk drawer from the old house.







Though I am proud to say I did away with the junk drawer here and we do not have one.







How do you all deal with the stuff and the storage of it all?


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I throw things away when my husband is out of town.







I seriously can not take clutter. He has more clothing than any man I have ever met. Most of which he does not wear. Like band shirts from when he was 18. He is now 42....argh. I too have moved junk drawer boxes house to house for this man.

As to the kids things, I am not sentimental about things, and tend to get rid of boxes of stuff at a time. They have very few toys for there being four of them. But I've found with more stuff, it all just gets lost in a toy box and they can't find anything to play with it anyway. So whatever fits in a very small toy box in the closet or on the shelves in their rooms is it. When I find it overflowing I chuck some stuff.

And congrats, Jenny! That's wonderful news, you must be so excited.









I've been Christmas shopping, and watching the black friday ads and generally just content that it's holiday time.







It seems like this year we actually have a bit of a surplus as far as money goes. It's nice & doesn't happen all that often! New snow tires are in the mail, and the toyota is going in for new brakes & a bunch of work so I'm not scared to death to drive on the ice. And we're flying Grammie out for her Christmas present which the kids will love, and may even give Chris and I an opportunity to get away for an overnight new years eve. I can't even remember how long it's been since we've been away...alone.

I know Jenny is close to me, and maybe AniT...Have you been to Skamania Lodge? We stayed there last Christmas when we came home from FL and got into PDX late. It's lovely and romantic and I'd love to do New Years there, wondering if anyone else has.

And now I think the children are fighting over the candy dish.....

Kat


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Jenny, sorry you had such a bad birthday. Happy birthday, a little late!







Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
I throw things away when my husband is out of town.







I seriously can not take clutter. He has more clothing than any man I have ever met. Most of which he does not wear. Like band shirts from when he was 18. He is now 42....argh. I too have moved junk drawer boxes house to house for this man.

As to the kids things, I am not sentimental about things, and tend to get rid of boxes of stuff at a time. They have very few toys for there being four of them. But I've found with more stuff, it all just gets lost in a toy box and they can't find anything to play with it anyway. So whatever fits in a very small toy box in the closet or on the shelves in their rooms is it. When I find it overflowing I chuck some stuff.

And congrats, Jenny! That's wonderful news, you must be so excited.









I've been Christmas shopping, and watching the black friday ads and generally just content that it's holiday time.







It seems like this year we actually have a bit of a surplus as far as money goes. It's nice & doesn't happen all that often! New snow tires are in the mail, and the toyota is going in for new brakes & a bunch of work so I'm not scared to death to drive on the ice. And we're flying Grammie out for her Christmas present which the kids will love, and may even give Chris and I an opportunity to get away for an overnight new years eve. I can't even remember how long it's been since we've been away...alone.

I know Jenny is close to me, and maybe AniT...Have you been to Skamania Lodge? We stayed there last Christmas when we came home from FL and got into PDX late. It's lovely and romantic and I'd love to do New Years there, wondering if anyone else has.

And now I think the children are fighting over the candy dish.....

Kat

I do this too.







My DH tends toward a packrat and I throw away things at every opportunity. I also do this in the kids' rooms. Otherwise, they keep things like the wrappers to the dove chocolates that came in their valentine boxes because it has a saying on it.







I can't handle it! I'm going to sort through our storage unit out back tomorrow morning and hopefully get rid of some stuff.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Never heard of that lodge, Kat. I'll look it up. We were gifted two nights at a nice hotel in town. We are going to stay together for one night over Winter break, and then I get to have a girlfriend slumber party the second night! It will be fun. We couldn't get coverage for the kids for both nights.

My mom is coming after Christmas, probably when I'm at my sickest. Not expecting much support and sympathy so I'm bracing myself for an interesting visit.

I think I'm over the shock and I'm getting excited! When I wake up in the night and in the morning, all I can think of is "baby baby baby!" I'm just loving how sweet and supportive a husband I have. Only because of him could I handle a pregnancy right now.

Re: clutter and stuff. The edges of their rooms are shelves and dollhouses and dressers, but it doesn't feel cluttered or like too much. If they acquire some new thing, space has to be made and often something else has to go. My daughter is such a slob and her room always feels messy, but when she cleans it it's great. Our room is FULL b/c we have our bookshelves in there too. I have no idea how a baby is going to fit in there. We divided our large dining room into a craft room and a room for our oldest with a wall that sits on the floor, so we could remove it someday if we want. It's been a great decision. His room is small, 7 x 11, but it's a perfect size for one person.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 

I know Jenny is close to me, and maybe AniT...Have you been to Skamania Lodge? We stayed there last Christmas when we came home from FL and got into PDX late. It's lovely and romantic and I'd love to do New Years there, wondering if anyone else has.

Kat

If you are close to AniT then you are also close to me.







Though across the river. I have not been inside Skamania Lodge but this summer DD's 4H group was at the Skamania County fair and I drove by the lodge every day for a week. It looked beautiful!!


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

Congrats Jenny! What a wonderful Christmas present!

AM- Weird, but I can only eat cold tuna.

For presents we've tried to stick with something to wear, something to read and something to play with, and stockings end up being practical stuff- toothbrushes, toothpaste, floss, candy, etc.

Even with trying to focus on the solemnity of Advent, we still get bombarded with all of the things we could be doing. We usually skip St. Nicholas day in favor of having a fiesta for Our Lady of Guadalupe- tacos, mexican music, Our Lady of Guadalupe by Tomie dePaola, and tissue paper roses.

For Advent we do a Jesse tree- reading Bible readings each day and hanging the corresponding ornaments on our Jesse tree. Last year we read Jotham's Journey by the candlelight of our Advent wreath and this year we're looking forward to reading Bartholomew's Passage (i think that's the name). Even though we're not heading to christmas plays and parties throughout december, having this daily reading schedule makes us feel busy.

As for de-cluttering, each child is allowed one of those under the bed bins of toys (rest are kept in the basement with somewhat regular rotation), books as many as the shleves can hold, yet random trinkkets and treasures manage to find their way in- plastic mic junk from the dentist or library reading program, leaves, stick and acorns found on our walks, gum wrappers, etc. I usually weed this stuff out once a month (when they're helping clean some other part of their room) without them knowing.

In an attempt to control the size of their treasure collections, they are each getting a safe for Christmas. A cool toy with hopefully practical benefits too- treasures only as much as your safe can hold!

I need a practical solution for storing craft supplies- especially since if they're not high up, end up everywhere- sequins, flowers, buttons, ribbon, yarn all over thanks to my two year old!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjs* 
I need a practical solution for storing craft supplies- especially since if they're not high up, end up everywhere- sequins, flowers, buttons, ribbon, yarn all over thanks to my two year old!

I don't know how big your collection of craft supplies is, but how about fabric storage bins & felted bowls up on a high wooden shelf? I love a shelf that circles the room, and if the storage containers are pretty you won't mind them being visable. And~ depending on what crafts you do, you could sew the fabric bins yourself & knit & felt the bowls.









Kat


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

A tackle box might work well for that too.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats, Jenny!

We don't really celebrate, we're atheists.
The kids get gifts though, just because I couldn't deprive them of that when all their friends get presents, and that's all they talk about before and after december. I'd feel awfully mean then, I think.
But they don't get a lot of gifts, and no junk. My family does that, so they're used to it, and my dear's family respect our wishes.
Last year they all got iPod Nanos, loaded with audiobooks, and in the color I got out of them that they most wanted.
(Well, our oldest got money bc she wanted to buy herself a iPod Touch. And the baby that was with us then got a cool wooden Haba walker and a great wooden truck.)
Not sure what they're getting this year yet.

They all have birthdays from august to november, and most of them in november, so they usually get some toys they really want then and DVDs etc.
We don't give clothes or stuff they need for birthdays/christmas, and not books/audiobooks either bc I concider that something they need. We're a geeky family and I want them to have acces to lots of great books all the time, I think that's important.

Anywho, sweetie is still strugling with difficult complications after her critical period. It's tough and there are some hard decisions. And I'm getting Tiny checked out bc I'm a tad worried about her development. Wont be any easier to place her permanently with someone who wants to adopt her if she's sick/has some complications from her rough pregnancy with birthmom.
My dear hurt his wrist and can't lift anything with his left hand. I actually have to tie the wrap on him when he's carrying Tiny in it, a tad unpractical. But otherwise we're all well and healthy.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

DD is asking for a second Madama Alexander doll (18 inch doll) which I may get if they sell them at Costco this year.
If you know anyone who sells Avon, I saw them in the catalog someone left at the kids' dojang.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Hi Mama's

Today was extremely hot here (40.5°C = 104.9 degree Fahrenheit) we have spent the day in the pool and eating ice blocks. it's now nearly 6.30 in the evening and its still really hot, We're really hoping a southerly comes along and cools us off.

Even with regular sunblock applications, several members of my family including myself got burnt - ouch!

I envy all you northern mama's with your nice cool weather, I hate summer.








Congrats Jenny


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
If you know anyone who sells Avon, I saw them in the catalog someone left at the kids' dojang.

My cousin just started selling Avon, if you want to give her some business. Let me know, I will give you her personal page and we can help her out a little.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Hi Mama's

Today was extremely hot here (40.5°C = 104.9 degree Fahrenheit) we have spent the day in the pool and eating ice blocks. it's now nearly 6.30 in the evening and its still really hot, We're really hoping a southerly comes along and cools us off.

Even with regular sunblock applications, several members of my family including myself got burnt - ouch!

I envy all you northern mama's with your nice cool weather, I hate summer.








Congrats Jenny









I spent the last 3 hours shoveling 10inches of snow off my LLLLOOOOONNNNGGGGG driveway.









My back is dead. And it's still snowing. And I have to drive 45 minutes to the airport at 10 oclock tonight. Hopefully it won't be snowing heavily then. Pictures.

Kat


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
I spent the last 3 hours shoveling 10inches of snow off my LLLLOOOOONNNNGGGGG driveway.









My back is dead. And it's still snowing. And I have to drive 45 minutes to the airport at 10 oclock tonight. Hopefully it won't be snowing heavily then. Pictures.

Kat

Oh Kat your yard looks so wonderful







I wish it snowed here, if we want to see snow we have to travel several hours and pay a huge amount for accommodation and lift passes which we can't afford with a large family. What I wouldn't give to see a white Christmas instead of our normal hot Christmas.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi MOMs! Small house question:

Do you ever feel like your house is one of those space puzzles that you are constantly trying to figure out? But you can never get the pieces in quite the right spot?

I know we have discussed this before but I am having a real challenge right now! The kids seem "too big" for our house any more! We have 1100 sq ft but it is cut up funny in my opinion so I feel like we end up with un-useable space. I just tried to rearrange our living room because friends gave us a love seat, which we desperately needed, and getting it to work in our living room is proving to be a challenge! And as I sit in it this morning, I just had the thought that I have no clue where I will put a Christmas Tree now! AGGHHHH!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
Hi MOMs! Small house question:

Do you ever feel like your house is one of those space puzzles that you are constantly trying to figure out? But you can never get the pieces in quite the right spot?


I am a constant re-arranger. We don't have room for a christmas tree either! We maek one from papaer and hang it on the wall. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Another constant rearranger here. My friends laugh because the house will look different every time they come over. I try to believe that when I get it "right" I will not feel compelled to move it again, but I really don't think it is the furniture...
I just found out a family from gymnastics has chickn pox...I am really hoping to be able to get the kids together and have a few who didn't get it last time get it!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
I spent the last 3 hours shoveling 10inches of snow off my LLLLOOOOONNNNGGGGG driveway.









My back is dead. And it's still snowing. And I have to drive 45 minutes to the airport at 10 oclock tonight. Hopefully it won't be snowing heavily then. Pictures.

Kat

Great pictures, but isn't this what we have children for? To help us out with these thankless tasks?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Great pictures, but isn't this what we have children for? To help us out with these thankless tasks?

psh! If you have way to get them to help let me know!!! Mine will take HOURS to do something that should have taken 10 minutes and its so much easier to do it myself than wait 5 hours (literally) to move on to the next thing.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieA* 
Hi MOMs! Small house question:

Do you ever feel like your house is one of those space puzzles that you are constantly trying to figure out? But you can never get the pieces in quite the right spot?

I know we have discussed this before but I am having a real challenge right now! The kids seem "too big" for our house any more! We have 1100 sq ft but it is cut up funny in my opinion so I feel like we end up with un-useable space. I just tried to rearrange our living room because friends gave us a love seat, which we desperately needed, and getting it to work in our living room is proving to be a challenge! And as I sit in it this morning, I just had the thought that I have no clue where I will put a Christmas Tree now! AGGHHHH!

OMGosh, I could have written this! My house drives me nuts. I don't know the square footage-- I should really figure that out!-- but we have 3 rooms down and 3 and a bath up. Downstairs, we school in the dining room. I finally was able to figure out a way to put a little play area in the living room, but now I'm left with no place for the Christmas tree, GAH!

And we're not going to be able to move anytime soon, and would like to try for another babe next year. If we have another boy, we're in big trouble.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

We felt like the house was way too small before we moved from 2260 sq. ft. to 4154 sq. ft. early this year. Wonderful. Went from 4 to 6 bedrooms. (So now we have separate sensory room and librabry without sensory corner, but just with most of our books and the Macs, and couch for movies.)
And from one bathroom and a small toilet, to a very big and a more normal sized bathroom.
From big to huge kitchen, and living room. Big instead of tiny hall. A very big balcony and a smaller one instead of just one. Walk-in closets. Everything is just bigger and boy did we need the space!
(We don't need it for a christmas tree, though.







)

It's easier to have the nurses here 24/7 too, with more space, was very crowded before. And they can have their own room for nights when there are a few hours without anything to do and stuff.
Sweetie is finally getting better in re. to airways and breathing, she needs less o2 and breathing treatments. But we're still struggling with some other stuff, food issues that are very complex etc.
The rest of us are healthy though, luckily.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Sorry for just jumping in. I've been meaning to get caught up on posts and meaning to ask this question for about a week now. And now the babies have woken up so I'll have to get caught up later but I'll at least ask my question.

Do you do sibling to sibling Christmas gifts? And if so, how do you manage it with a large number of children? I don't want to have each child get something for the other three and on and on.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Marmalade* 
Do you do sibling to sibling Christmas gifts? And if so, how do you manage it with a large number of children? I don't want to have each child get something for the other three and on and on.

I don't.. but often they want to give each other things and will give them something of their own they no longer use. A CD from older DD to younger one.. Stuff animals passed down.. ect.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We were going to draw names, but they've all sort of made their own arrangements, LOL! Michael found an Adventures in Odyssey CD set that he thought Katie Grace would love at the thrift store, so I bought it for him ($5) and am taking $1 a week out of his allowance. I normally don't do credit







but since it was the thrift store and it probably wouldn't be there when Michael had the money, I made an exception. Nicholas and Katie Grace are pooling their money to buy Michael Lego Rock Band. I'll probably get something tiny for Daniel and have Daniel get something little for Nick, and then they'll all be covered.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Marmalade* 
Sorry for just jumping in. I've been meaning to get caught up on posts and meaning to ask this question for about a week now. And now the babies have woken up so I'll have to get caught up later but I'll at least ask my question.

Do you do sibling to sibling Christmas gifts? And if so, how do you manage it with a large number of children? I don't want to have each child get something for the other three and on and on.

Last year we got the two older boys banks for Christmas and told them if they saved all year they would be able to buy gifts for people NEXT Christmas. It worked out pretty well, and Alder is actually out with his dad right now doing a bit of shopping. He has a $5 budget per person, so it'll be fun to see what he comes up with.







So yeah, they are doing some sibling to sibling gifts.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I like the idea of them giving each other gifts (the drawing names might be a good idea in a few years) but I'm not sure I want to take each child out to shop for presents for 3 siblings plus dad and then another trip for dad to take them out to shop for me. This year my oldest ds is going to cut up some animal pictures from some old magazines and calendars and put them in two little photo albums to make books for the twins. I made one years ago and it has been so well loved (and eaten). I want to keep it as simple as we can but give them the freedom to come up with their own ideas.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prairiebird* 
Well, Now four out of my 5 little ones and my hubby have had what they said was H1N1 (positive swabs for a type A influenza, but who knows the strain. They're just calling everything now in our state H1N1). I'm waiting on the last one, though he's still feeling great. We haven't had too many highly serious problems with it, but lots of heavy coughing, a few double ear infections, and a handful of other aftereffects including exhaustion. (And I'm sleepy on my part for taking care of them all night + being around 20weeks. And washing my hands like a surgeon.)

My likely only ultrasound for #6 will be in a few days. I'm nervous about this one because I did take some sinus infection meds that are not compatible with pregnancy before I knew. I weaned my DD a bit early (12 months for us- we usually wean at around 18) so I could take these, but didn't know I was pregnant, so I'm a bit paranoid.

We were starting to get the intrusive comments about BCPs and getting tubes tied/sterilization with #5, but they are really picking up now that I'm showing with #6. It's irritating either way. I love how random people, friends, and family feel like they can publicly discuss your reproductive system and choices publicly without expecting you to be embarrassed once you have over 4 kids. One even told me that I'm starting to cost them too much at Christmas. Uh, I never asked people to spend tons of $$ on the kids for the holidays! They'd be happy with decorated candy canes!

(Sorry, that turned more into a vent about people than anything positive. I've been getting a lot of comments about how I am going to pay for college for all of them or people saying they feel sorry for us because we don't have cable or a Blackberry or other expensive luxuries when it was our personal choice to live simply in the first place!)

Seriously, we started getting the comments after number two. Since we had one of each, no one could fathom why would voluntarily and on purpose have any more!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Ugh! I get the "too expensive Christmas" comment all the time from the ILs. They actually told my children last year that that would be the last year they could afford to give them anything.







.

No they did not say that! It's one thing to be pissy to the parents, that's beyond rude! I started getting the "we can't afford christmas because you have so many kids" when I was pregnant with number three. I tell everyone that they are not expect to purchase gifts for my kids. Since they seem to feel they "had" to, I did talk everyone in my family into letting all our kids draw names and buy for a cousin, this way, you purchase as many gifts as you have kids. As opposed to each family buying for every niece and nephew. Works for me. I still buy less this way, even though I have the most kids!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
Oh, and I'm pregnant. Just found out today!! I don't think I know any of you IRL, but if I do, forget this news immediately! We are going to tell all our family on Christmas Eve, but otherwise want the news to be between us and all of you! I HAD to tell someone besides my husband, and our town is small so I can't even tell any of my friends here. So SHHH...









Congrats! Im the same way, can't wait to spill the news, even though I said last time that I was keeping it a secret because of the snippy comments, but I couldn't!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Marmalade* 
Sorry for just jumping in. I've been meaning to get caught up on posts and meaning to ask this question for about a week now. And now the babies have woken up so I'll have to get caught up later but I'll at least ask my question.

Do you do sibling to sibling Christmas gifts? And if so, how do you manage it with a large number of children? I don't want to have each child get something for the other three and on and on.

We don't, but then the little ones are six, four and two. They do however often wrap up random toys and exchange them with each other. My oldest, who is 18, does want to do this but fortunately, his father takes him shopping for this and pays for it. (he has a different father than my other three).

I think it's great that they learn to give as well as receive, but I can't afford to give them each money to do their own shopping. As they get older, maybe they can do the saving up thing.

Why is it that hanging out in this thread always makes me want another baby? LOL


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We're so blessed with my family, I think. I feel embarrassed, though- dad's best friend gives every kid £20 for birthdays or Christmas, which is a huge amount of money anyhow, and with five, well, that's going to be silly.
We tend to do sibling-sibling birthday presents, Christmas presents hasn't happened so much yet.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's how we fold our origami Christmas tree.

We start with 6 stacks of three sheets of newspaper taped together in a rectangle then paste more paper on it like papier mache to stiffen it up a bit. The first year we did it I saved all the envelopes I would have recycled and we used those. Last year I forgot and we used more newspaper

It ends up looking like this


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

that tree idea is great!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't supose a December thread has been started yet. I can not believe it is that late, almost the end of the year! Christmas will be here before I can blink an eye! And sometime, before or after, so will the WO! Just boggles my mind to think it is almost time!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

December thread is here-

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...0#post14743740


----------

